# EBay exotics



## Insectboy (Jan 22, 2013)

Found this on ebay :
Link removed by moderator- no non sponsor links thanks

is the second last photo of a corn snake in the enclosure?


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep definitely a corn


----------



## r_boy2251 (Jan 22, 2013)

sure is


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 22, 2013)

Stupid photo lol. Couldn't have made it a bit more obvious? Ah well what can ya do?


----------



## PieBald (Jan 22, 2013)

It might be some kind of awesome anterasia morph someone been working on?
You never know.


----------



## buffcoat (Jan 22, 2013)

python_rep said:


> It might be some kind of awesome anterasia morph someone been working on?
> You never know.



Afraid not. Its a corn snake. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PieBald (Jan 22, 2013)

buffcoat said:


> Afraid not. Its a corn snake.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



It was a joke.


----------



## Insectboy (Jan 22, 2013)

Is there any estimates of the number out there? There seems to be alot


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 23, 2013)

I am guessing you mean in Australia, yes there are quite a few unfortunately, never really liked corns myself (a bit of a nothing snake).
A couple of people around my area that I have bought enclosures off of, they have openly admitted to having corns.
I guess if you fancy it and you see it's for sale and keep it under raps why you have it then people can get away with it.
As much as I love the King Cobra and Burmese Python(normal phase), I would not chance it as my other herps would be confiscated as well.


----------



## buffcoat (Jan 23, 2013)

python_rep said:


> It was a joke.



Yep, got that as well :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 23, 2013)

There does seem to be quite a lot around let's face it who is gunna catch ya not like there are regular checks of people's places for illegal reptiles the only way npws is gunna check your place is if you have a license and ya not goin to risk illiegals if you are following the rules already.


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 23, 2013)

300, is he dreaming.. lol you can build a bigger nicer and more practicle viv for that no worries.


----------

